# LSD Clarifacation



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey y'all, so I'm asking for some clarification on an old topic. Before I explain,here's some info on my truck:
1993 Nissan D21 Std cab
2.4 5-Speed 4x4 WITH ABS.

I currently have an open rear diff. HG43 11 bolt. I'm wanting to install an LSD to give me a,little more off-road capability. From what I understand,I have a H233B rear / R200 front, with 4.375:1 gearing. What combination/axle number do I have to look for to just swap the 3rd member out? I know having ABS makes a difference with the driveshaft fitment,but from what I gathered,I'm looking for a 5 Speed pathy, that's 4x4, with a V6,and a 11 bolt 3rd member. That combo will have an LSD rear end, with gears that match my front diff.Is this true? Sounds like a needle in a haystack. lol Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The HG43 is already limited slip.

I don't understand what you are asking, particularly what a 3rd member is.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

There's been several times when just one tire would spin while off-roading,and I even did the old school put it on jack stands and spin the tires,and both tires spun opposite of each other. And by 3rd member,I mean the pumkin,the ring/pinion gear assembly. lol I've always called it a 3rd member.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

OK. I think I've always called the 3rd member the differential.

So, are you sure the axle in that truck wasn't swapped by someone already?

I don't know, but there could be a clutch or something inside the LSD that causes the "limited" slip.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not. I haven't had the cover off yet to check for junkyard numbers,or to count the splines. I know where the driveshaft connects to the 3rd member is very tight though. As in,even with the 4 retaining bolts out,I'd still have to hit it with a considerable sized hammer to take it off,but I was told that is because of the ABS (idk). Maybe I'm just expecting more of a locker characteristic with the LSD. Besides the tag,and the Jack stand test,how can I confirm it is or is not a LSD rear diff?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The jack stand test seems to be the definitive test.

I'm guessing your door tag shows HG43 for the axle, right?


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

It does,that's what's weird.


----------

